# Blu-Ray Player oder Kabel-TV-Receiver mit Festplatte



## non_believer (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo! 

Ich will mir einen Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte kaufe. Da ich sowohl auf dem Gebiet "Blue-Ray" wie auch "Festplattenrecorder" noch keine Erfahrungen habe wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an die werte PCGH Community um mir Tipps bezüglich Geräte, Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen einzuholen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*

So was gibt es meines Wissens nicht, außer dieses Modell hier, das Dir preislich wohl die Verzweiflungstränen in die Augen bringen wird: Panasonic DMR-BS750 schwarz (Blu-ray) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  

vermutlich: für HD-TV bräuchtest Du ja nen passenden DVB-Receiver, und da kaufen die Leute halt heutzutage direkt nen DVB-Receiver mit HDD. Und für analogTV würde ein Blu Ray-Recoder keinen Sinn machen, weil die Auflösung viel zu gering ist, da reicht ein DVD-Player mit HDD. Daher gibt es so was nicht. Als Kopierstation wird es so was eh nicht geben, da ja grad bei Blu Ray die Filmwirtschaft extrem mit Kopierschutz&co dabei ist, das würde also eh nicht funktionieren. 

Für welchen zweck suchst Du so was denn überhaupt? Für den Preis kannst Du Dir sogar nen HTPC neu zusammenstellen inkl. DVB-TV-Karte und 1TB HDD, der billiger ist.


Ps: es heißt BluRay, ohne e.


----------



## non_believer (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*

Oh...ich bin immer dasvon ausgegangen das es mit "E" geschrieben wird. Wieder was gelernt. 

Der Panasonic hat ja echt nen stolzen Preis! 

Wofür ich den Player nutzen möchte: Da ich keine Möglichkeit habe Filme oder Serien aufzunehmen, hätte ich gern einen Player mit Festplatte. Ich schaue mir die Sachen an und entscheide ob sie gekauft werden oder nicht. Brennen will ich das eh nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*

Dann würd ich an Deiner Stelle lieber zur Aufnahme ein anderes Gerät nehmen und nen reinen BR-Player separat kaufen. Hast Du Kabel-TV, SAT oder DVB-T ?


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*

Bei mir liegt nur Kabel an. 

PS: Könntest Du bitte den Titel des Themas korrigieren? Danke!


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*

was du potentiell auch nutzen könntest wäre ein htpc:

Dell Inspiron Zino HD (Mini-PC) - Praxis-Test - CHIP Online

vielleicht sowas?
hab ich vorhin gefunden.


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*



non_believer schrieb:


> Wofür ich den Player nutzen möchte: Da ich keine Möglichkeit habe Filme oder Serien aufzunehmen, hätte ich gern einen Player mit Festplatte. Ich schaue mir die Sachen an und entscheide ob sie gekauft werden oder nicht. Brennen will ich das eh nicht.


Ich denke das wen du nichts Brennen willst, bist du mit ein DVB-T stik oder Platine Beser bedient. HIER einige Angebote.

Stellst du die Antenne auf der Fensterbank oder auch Drassen, haste bis zu 31 TV Sender und kannst direkt auf dein Rechner Aufzeichen was du willst anschliesend bearbeiten u. Archivieren oder bei nicht gefallen Läschen.

Ich hab selber eine PCI DVB-T Platine im Rechner u. Meine Tochter ein USB DVB-T stik. Funzt wuderbar und die qualität ist recht gut. Nichts zu Meckern und............... 30 - 35 EURO sind nicht die welt im Vergleich mit 700 EURO was so ein ding kostet.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*



non_believer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich will mir einen Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte kaufe. Da ich sowohl auf dem Gebiet "Blue-Ray" wie auch "Festplattenrecorder" noch keine Erfahrungen habe wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an die werte PCGH Community um mir Tipps bezüglich Geräte, Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen einzuholen.



Habe "nur" einen BluRay Player (LP BD370) ohne Aufnahmefunktion.
Bin mit diesem aber sehr zufrieden. Der hat einen "großen Bruder" mit HDD
=> LG HR 400 Blu-Ray Player mit 160 GB Festplatte schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

So wie ichs verstanden habe, willste ja nur auf HDD aufnehmen und NICHT auf BluRay.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*

Wenn Du Kabel-TV hast, würd ich mal schauen, ob Du bei Deinem Anbieter auf digitales Kabel umstellst und einen DVB-C Receiver mit HDD nimmst. DBV-C kostet idR 4-5€ Aufpreis pro Monat bei Deinem Anbieter, dafür hast Du dann zahlreiche Sender mehr und auch in besserer Qualität als analog. In manchen Regionen ist das eh schon mit dabei, da kostet die normale Kabelgebühr halt dann schon ein bisschen mehr. 

Ein DVB-C Receiver mit HDD kostet ab ca. 200€. Ohne HDD, aber vorbereitet für HDD sind es ca. 150€.

Oder DVB-T nehmen, da gibt es aber welche mit Aufnahmefunktion erst zu nem Preis, wo man auch direkt DCB-C nehmen kann. Zumal je nach Region viele Sender fehlen bei DVB-T.


Wegen "Stick/TV Karte und dann am PC aufnehmen": manche denken wohl nur in Kinderzimmer-Dimensionen   Normalerweise hat "man" den PC aber nicht da stehen, wo TV&co in der Nähe ist und/oder will den PC auch nicht immer anhaben nur für TV. Wenn das hier aber doch der Fall ist, wäre das natürlich ne Alternative zu einem Receiver. Zu einem BR-Player mit HDD sowieso. 


Was man sogar überlegen kann: einen HTPC zusammenbauen inkl. BR-Laufwerk und TV-Karte. Müßte um die 300€ gut machbar sein mit dann auch einer richitg großen HDD, zudem kann man das dann auch als Mediencenter nehmen für alles.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was man sogar überlegen kann: einen HTPC zusammenbauen inkl. BR-Laufwerk und TV-Karte. Müßte um die 300€ gut machbar sein mit dann auch einer richitg großen HDD, zudem kann man das dann auch als Mediencenter nehmen für alles.



Einen HTPC in de Preisregion wird schwierig, vor allem wenn alles frisch angeschafft werden muss.
Möglich wäre es, wenn er schon einiges daheim hat und weiter benutzen kann.

Denn:


DVB-C Karte mit HD-Fähigkeit liegt bei ca. 90€
BluRay LW bei ~90€ (bei Slim über 120€)
ITX Atom 330 Board ~130€
HDD ~60€
Gehäuse ~60€
RAM ~60€
BS ~70€
Gesamt ~560€
Da sieht dein 300€ Budget schlecht aus.
Ne EEE Box von Asus liegt drüber und hat kein optisches LW
Bei Asrock haste ein DVD Laufwerk, aber kein BS.
Außerdem sind die Platten nicht sooo groß.

MfG Pascal


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*

Es muss doch nicht unbedingt eine HD-TV-karte sein ^^

Aber gut, sind trotzdem schon was über 300€. Aber ohne die HD-Karte nicht soo viel, hab mal schnell schnell einen zusammengestellt, 320€ - is jetzt kein klassischer HTPC, aber ein PC, den man als solchen verwenden kann (Board hat auch HDMI), siehe Bild. Und ein HTCP-Gehäuse is auch nicht viel teurer.


----------



## non_believer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player mit Festplatte*

Danke euch erstmal für eure Vorschläge und Tipps! 

Ich habe mich heute mit ein paar Kollegen auf Arbeit unterhalten und die meinten das ich mit einem Digitalen HD Kabel Receiver besser kommen würde und daran eine Externe HDD anschließen soll. 

Der Receiver würde mich ca. 200€ kosten und und der Player ca. 145€. Also wäre das in etwa der Preis der auch der LG HR400 kosten würde. Kommt zwar noch die Externe HDD hinzu, aber die Preise dafür halten sich ja in Grenzen. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player oder Kabel-TV-Receiver mit Festplatte*

Ja, das kannst Du machen, wobei es halt auch Receiver mit interner bzw. selbst nachrüstbarem Platz für ne interne gibt ab 150€. Hatte ich ja zuvor auch schon erwähnt. 

Der Link geht allerdings nicht. Der Receiver muss halt auch noch für Deinen Anbieter passend sein, da gibt es unterschiedliche Smartcard-Verfahren usw.

Und Du musst halt wie gesagt bei Deinem Anbieter schauen, ob digital-TV nicht noch dazugebucht werden muss für ein paar Euro pro Monat. Da bekommst Du dann auch ne scmartcard, ohne die private Sender ansonsten nicht laufen (jedenfalls bei DEN Anbietern, wo digitalTV nunmal extra kostet). Vlt. gibt es da dann sogar einen Receiver mit HDD dazu.


----------



## non_believer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player oder Kabel-TV-Receiver mit Festplatte*

Sorry wegen dem Link. Hier noch mal neu:  Topfield Europe GmbH**|**Produkte**|**TF 7700 HCCI

Da ich eh gleich noch mal losmache, werde ich mal fragen wie das mit dem digitalen TV in meinem Nest ist. Ich hab da mal so was lauten hören das es das hier geben soll. Wenn ich wieder da bin werde ich genaueres wissen und Bescheid geben.


----------



## non_believer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Blue-Ray Player oder Kabel-TV-Receiver mit Festplatte*

So, ist zwar schon ne Weile her das ich mich gemeldet habe, aber jetzt ist alles so wie es sein muss. 

Hab mir den Topfield und eine externe Platte dazu geholt. Digitales TV hab ich nun nach ewigem hin und her endlich auch. Mein Kabelanbieter hat nicht eingesehen das er für die Einspeisung von RTL & Co. bezahlen soll, und hat ein Schreiben an die Landesmedienanstalt geschickt. Wie ich mir dachte, wird das nicht viel gebracht haben. Eine Meldung, was auf das Schreiben geantwortet wurde, gab es nicht. 

Letzte Woche war dann ein Flyer im Briefkasten, mit der Mitteilung das digitals Fernsehen nun von "KabelKiosk" angeboten wird. Das ging dann alles recht schnell: Mittwochs Vertrag gemacht und Donnerstags kam schon die Smartcard. Nun macht Fernsehen wieder Spaß. 

Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe!!!


----------

